# computer specifications



## scorpinuk (Dec 5, 2006)

Where can i find what my computer specifications are.


----------



## cams-dad (May 29, 2007)

Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> System Information


----------



## scorpinuk (Dec 5, 2006)

what computer specifications should i post cus i wanna no if i should upgrade anyfink?


----------



## cams-dad (May 29, 2007)

Most of the time you can really only upgrade RAM, maybe CPU and video card. If you know the model of motherboard, that would help. Harddrive upgrade is also a possibility, but won't really effect profomance unless you're REALLY short on space.


----------



## scorpinuk (Dec 5, 2006)

Intel (R) 82915G/GV/91oGL Express Chipset Family
Intel (R) Pentium (R) 4 Processor 521 with HT technology (2.80GHz, 800MHz fsb, 1MB cache)
Intergrated Intel (R) Graphics Media Accelerator 900
160GN 7200rpm SATA Hard Drive#1

Is This information any gud?


----------



## cams-dad (May 29, 2007)

It's not bad. Can tell you that you'll gain some ram back if you get a different video card. Integrated cards steal ram from system, a card would be better. How much RAM/Memory do you have? Is this a "name brand" unit or custom built?


----------



## scorpinuk (Dec 5, 2006)

Its name brand- Dell Dimension 3100.

Memory- 1024MB Dual Channel DDR2 400MHz.
Where do i find what my RAM is?


----------



## cams-dad (May 29, 2007)

You got it... it's one and the same. You might go out to Dell.com and sign up for a free account. You can put in the service number from your PC and it will give you some upgrade options specific to that machine. I'm not neccessarily saying BUY them there 

but it might be something to check out.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Your machine supports maximum of 2GB. You should install in pairs for dual channel.

Crucial  sells a pair of 1GB RAM for $80. Cheapest on Newegg is $65.


----------

